# Goldens born in February 2010



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lets see all of your February pups! 

*Name: Sadie*
*Birthdate: February 6th, 2010*
*First Day Home: March 27th, 2010*

We had a Memorial Day parade today, so we went and took Sadie. She was such a good girl and had fun watching all the trucks, and horses go by.

Yesterday we had a family bbq and she met a cocker spaniel, and an american bulldog pup. She had fun playing with them. 

She also just started getting her adult teeth in and lost several puppy teeth already. She is also getting lots of her adult fur in. She has the strip down her back, her tail, and her tummy, and I see some adult fur starting to come in on her fur on the back of her legs.

Next weekend my aunt and uncle are getting their new golden pup. I cant wait to see him.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahh...Sadie was born on my wedding day! Was she, by chance born at 4pm? :311hi-thu


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I know I've said this before, but Sadie is such a good looking girl, especially as a puppy, she was soo fluffy.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Cute puppy.

However, and I think this is important, I strongly object to those "socks" in the background. A sock should fully cover the ankle at all times lest men be led into temptation.

Please correct your ways before it is too late.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

ReleaseTheHounds said:


> Cute puppy.
> 
> However, and I think this is important, I strongly object to those "socks" in the background. A sock should fully cover the ankle at all times lest men be led into temptation.
> 
> Please correct your ways before it is too late.


:lol::roflmao:


:scratchch correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it a little to late in the times to worry about ankles when a lot of young girls these days walk around barely dressed at all? lol


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

she is beautiful!


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

*Abby*

*Name: Abby
Birthdate: February 25th, 2010*
*First Day Home: April 22nd, 2010*

Sadie is such a cutie!! 

Abby is doing well too and is such a lovely adorable little thing! She did really well in her Puppy K class tonight and is slowly outgrowing the nipping/biting stage - thank GOODNESS!!!! Hasn't started losing her puppy teeth yet but is getting some of her adult coat in mainly behind her legs and a bit on her back as well.

She is 13 + wks old and she was weighed at the vet's last Friday at 19 lbs already - she was 9 lbs when she came home at 8 weeks which is a 2 lbs/week weight gain! 

Here are a few pics of her...


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Sophie, once again I have to point out immorality. That first picture should be immediately removed. There are young puppies that browse this forum. Shame on you


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

ReleaseTheHounds said:


> Sophie, once again I have to point out immorality. That first picture should be immediately removed. There are young puppies that browse this forum. Shame on you


I must say that it's a very good thing that Coley has gone to work with his dad or that pic could have sent him into a "tailspin!"

BTW - what is that that she's doing? Is that sleeping? Do puppies really sleep, honestly? lol Actually, Coley does sleep - when he's at work with me (Kat trained him great!) but upstairs in the house - no way. Too busy getting into mischief.

I can't post him in this thread, however, he's a Jan. baby.


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

Duke's Momma said:


> I must say that it's a very good thing that Coley has gone to work with his dad or that pic could have sent him into a "tailspin!"
> 
> BTW - what is that that she's doing? Is that sleeping? Do puppies really sleep, honestly? lol Actually, Coley does sleep - when he's at work with me (Kat trained him great!) but upstairs in the house - no way. Too busy getting into mischief.
> 
> I can't post him in this thread, however, he's a Jan. baby.


LOL - yes, she IS actually sleeping once in a while and does often sleep in that position - isn't that cute/crazy?! Sorry if I offended any of the puppies walking by! 

I did wake up this morning to a very strange noise and found out that Abby was chewing on the edge of the wall (ie: drywall) by the toilet - eek! :doh: Can't wait for the puppy teething stage to be over!!!!


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

:wavey:Sadie is a beautiful girl !! I've seen her photos on the forum and always wanted to comment. Our Bode, (born Feb. 15, 2010) is also a Twin Beau-D golden, "Twin Beau-D's Bodacious Bode Boy". Bode is also starting to get his adult coat and feathering. What a good boy too ! Who is Sadie's Mom and Dad ? We'll post new photos of Bode asap.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

jakeyboy21 said:


> :wavey:Sadie is a beautiful girl !! I've seen her photos on the forum and always wanted to comment. Our Bode, (born Feb. 15, 2010) is also a Twin Beau-D golden, "Twin Beau-D's Bodacious Bode Boy". Bode is also starting to get his adult coat and feathering. What a good boy too ! Who is Sadie's Mom and Dad ? We'll post new photos of Bode asap.


Thanks! Id love to see some pictures of Bode. I know when we were picking her up their was another litter that was a little bit younger. Who are Bode's parents?



Sadies mom is Dooley and her dad is Captain Jack.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nemo is my foster puppy for GRRNT, but he was born 2/11/10.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad to see nemo, how cute.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

It's about time! I have two February girls!

*NAME: Molly*
*BIRTHDAY: February 12, 2010*

Molly has been nothing but pure joy! We love her so much. She's healed the hole in my heart, left behind when I sent my Chloe to the bridge (I'm determined that she has some of Chloe in her), and she's best buds with my other best girl, Piper.

We couldn't ask for anything more!

(Well... we asked for her original kennel name, but the AKC slapped my wrist and I had to change it. Molly is no longer Rycroft's Hell on Wheels, but Rycroft's Heart Like a Wheel.)

Here are some pics!

The day we got Little Miss Pink - the baby I had my eye on:










A loving friendship soon ensued...










I'm growing up, and I LOVE to swim!










Pretty soon I can take big sis on:










I'm self-sufficient. I can dry myself off:










And I'm pretty sure I won't be nearly as goofy as my sister:


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohhhhh these pictures are Adorable!! I love them!


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

So cute! Molly is adorable (and Piper too!!)


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

February sure produces some good-looking puppies!


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Golden 123, Bode's Mom is "Cheerio II" and his Dad is "Sir". All the February puppies are amazing !


----------



## LadyCatDLR (Mar 6, 2010)

*I Couldn't Resist...*

You've got to meet Buehler...
*Name: Buehler *(Yes, like Ferris Buehler's Day Off...)
*Birthday: February 6, 2010
Home: Algonquin, IL*
We were delighted to welcome both Buehler and his mom Shelby into our family in April. Having mom and pup together has been an amazing adventure! Shelby is a well behaved lady - and Buehler is a maniac! These pictures were taken this weekend on Lake Wisconsin.


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

OMGoodness - Shelby and Buehler are just beautiful!!!! Welcome to the Feb club!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

SophieP said:


> LOL - yes, she IS actually sleeping once in a while and does often sleep in that position - isn't that cute/crazy?! Sorry if I offended any of the puppies walking by!
> 
> I did wake up this morning to a very strange noise and found out that Abby was chewing on the edge of the wall (ie: drywall) by the toilet - eek! :doh: Can't wait for the puppy teething stage to be over!!!!



My dad's Golden, Kaine, did the same thing! He was about 8 months old and they tried leaving him gated by the back door where they have a little "mud room" sort of area instead of in his crate. There's a half wall there and he chewed through the side of it and until they got it fixed, he would steal socks, gloves, etc., and hide them in the wall. lol


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have to stop looking at those pictures - otherwise I will need to get another pup - NOW!
But I know Cat Jenny would suggest my judgement is immensely impaired....:uhoh:

Great pictures - 
Can't resist:

Here a picture from boss Jenny and a recent from Lilly and me (Lilly is now 1 year old.....and still 'puppyish')


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love Lilly's bandana. =)


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

What a cutey!


----------



## Golden Mya (May 16, 2010)

From what I see, the February puppys are the cuties.

Here are a few pics of Mya from the day we got her to this past weekend. 
(of course there are about 200 pictures to chose from)

She has here teddy bear with her in the last pic. Thats her favorite, she will grab it in her mouth and go to the door to go outside and bring it out to play. (she walks so proudly when she has it):
Actually, i was just looking at the date on the first pic and it was when were able to bring her home for a short visit, she still has her ribbon on to tell which one was her.


----------



## kajx016 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Another February puppy - *Stella**

*Name: Stella *(Latin for Star, she has a star shape on her belly... also a pretty darn good beer)
*DOB: Feb. 22nd*

*My little Stella just graduated from Puppy Kindergarten last night! I'm so proud of her. We're thankfully growing out of the play biting phase and she's very good at going potty outside. She's learning new tricks every day. We took her to the lake this past weekend and she just LOVES the water! *

*The first two pictures are a little huge, my appologies! *

*A picture of her littermates *

Uploaded with ImageShack.us<br>


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Slurp*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Timeline of her growth.. they grow so dang fast!*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Showing off her new bandana*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

OMGoodness more cuties!!!! These pics are adorable! The one of Stella and her litter is just priceless!


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> There's a half wall there and he chewed through the side of it and until they got it fixed, he would steal socks, gloves, etc., and hide them in the wall. lol


WOW! That's pretty resourceful (and quite a mess to clean up I'm sure! :doh. I think Abby got the picture and I don't leave her unattended except at night but she is confined to our room and bathroom. 

It rained really hard 2 nights ago and we had puddles of mud in our backyard...well, yes, you guessed it - Abby found them and dug away. She came prancing back in all happy but COVERED from head to toe in mud! :yuck: You should have seen the mess she made running through the kitchen and living room (before I noticed her - ugh)...I actually video taped it to show my hubby because it was so remarkable. At least it was another good practice with the bath and dryer which she now seems to enjoy. 

Cheers!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I love that picture of the puppies on the chair! How cute! That must have been quite the feat to get them to all be still like that!

The owner of Molly's dam kept one out the litter (as did the owner of the sire), and she said that Chilly never plays with puppies, but she plays with Dani all the time. The breeders says it's the coolest thing, having both the mom and a pup.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

jakeyboy21 said:


> Golden 123, Bode's Mom is "Cheerio II" and his Dad is "Sir". All the February puppies are amazing !


 
Sadies Grandfather is Sir and Cheerio is her aunt. How cute!


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

*Just checking in...*

Hi everyone!

Just wondering how our February pups are doing?

Our Abby is almost 5 months old already and I can't believe it! Haven't weighed her in a while but she's grown a lot in height and is a good average size. She's getting some feathering on her butt, paws and behind her legs. She's definitely darkened in colour (will upload pics later) and is outgrowing her crate so I think we may have to set-up the bigger one very soon.

We're going to a friend's cottage this weekend where she'll get to play with 2 other dogs and get to swim in a lake for the first time so hopefully she'll love it!

She's doing great with her commands and tricks and is such a good puppy (except when she's digging in the backyard! :no

How are everyone else's pups doing?

Cheers,


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

How are all the Feb. pups doing? Sadies doing great, up to 34 pounds now. Very smart little girl. She just recently started swimming in the pool by herself. She will walk in from the steps. Loves to swim.

Heres some recent pictures.






































She also lost all of her puppy teeth and is getting all of her adult teeth in now.


----------



## LadyCatDLR (Mar 6, 2010)

*What happened to our fuzzy little puppy?*

Thanks everyone! It's great to see the updates!
Our Buehler (born Feb 6) continues to grow like a weed! We think he lost the last of his puppy teeth last week - and continues to chew on anything he can get his teeth on. We adore him! He still lets my 14 year old daughter hold him like a baby - although we don't think that will last too much longer.


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

OMGoodness that's adorable - what a cutie he is! Sadie's a sweetheart too! I need to upload some new pics of Abby - will do soon...

Cheers,


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

LadyCatDLR said:


> Thanks everyone! It's great to see the updates!
> Our Buehler (born Feb 6) continues to grow like a weed! We think he lost the last of his puppy teeth last week - and continues to chew on anything he can get his teeth on. We adore him! He still lets my 14 year old daughter hold him like a baby - although we don't think that will last too much longer.


Sadie and Buehler share the same birthday!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are some recent pictures of Molly. They were taken on Sunday. She was hogging my youngest daughter's bed, with her still sleeping in it, lol.

She weighs in at 41lbs and has all of her big-girl choppers. I still haul her up in my lap, but those days are coming to an end. She feels like she weighs 100lbs.


































She lays on the best puppy dog eyes, I've ever seen! She's pretty hard to resist! She's got what another owner of a pup from her litter calls, Sheena Easton hair. The entire litter inherited their dad's kinky ear hair.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mollys Beautiful! Sadie gets the kinky ear hair after a bath or a swim.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Molly's never goes away. 

We get to spend the day with her brother, some of her sisters, her aunt, uncle, and dad on Saturday. I can't wait to get pictures of them all together!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

It's been a couple months. How are all the pups doing?
































Sadie is doing great. We took her into town last sunday, they had an oktoberfest going on. She was so good. Didn't pull to get to the other dogs. Sat nicely when people pet her. She was sitting and this little kid, probably 4 or 5, walks past and gently rubbed her head, it was the cutest thing.


----------



## LadyCatDLR (Mar 6, 2010)

Golden123 said:


> It's been a couple months. How are all the pups doing?


Hi Again! OMG - I can't believe how fast they grow up! What happened to my cute little fuzzy February puppy? Here are a few pictures of our handsome Buehler from a few weeks ago...


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't believe that in less than 2 weeks Sadie will be 1 year old. Seems like this past year just flew by.


----------



## Mom of Jake (Dec 5, 2010)

*I think our dogs are siblings!!!*



jakeyboy21 said:


> Sadie is a beautiful girl !! I've seen her photos on the forum and always wanted to comment. Our Bode, (born Feb. 15, 2010) is also a Twin Beau-D golden, "Twin Beau-D's Bodacious Bode Boy". Bode is also starting to get his adult coat and feathering. What a good boy too ! Who is Sadie's Mom and Dad ? We'll post new photos of Bode asap.


I haven't looked at this forum for a while, but tonight decided to look at the thread about dogs born in Feb 2010 and found your post.

Our dog, Jake (technically Twin Beau-D's Jake VI) was born Feb 15, 2010 to Cheerio and Sir. We just had his first "anniversary" here on April 10.

He was so tiny when we got him - fluffy and white with a gold strip down his back. He's a good size now, very active and playful, and is a light golden color with a huge tail (like his dad; he had his mom's face). I'll try to attach "then" and "now" pictures. I'll look for your Bode photos.

Where do you live? We're in Franklin, MA.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mom of Jake said:


> I haven't looked at this forum for a while, but tonight decided to look at the thread about dogs born in Feb 2010 and found your post.
> 
> Our dog, Jake (technically Twin Beau-D's Jake VI) was born Feb 15, 2010 to Cheerio and Sir. We just had his first "anniversary" here on April 10.
> 
> ...


Jake is beautiful!


----------

